# [emerge] Erreur lors de l'installation de xorg-server

## emixam150

Bonjour, je suis un tout nouvel arrivant dans la communauté Gentoo, j'ai installé hier Gentoo sur mon ordinateur en suivant le manuel: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1.

Par la suite, je décide d'installer un mode graphique en utilisant la documentation suivante : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/xorg-config.xml.

Il est précisé qu'il faut configurer son noyau ce que je fais grâce au menu obtenu par (dites-moi si je me trompe) :

```
cd /usr/src/linux-3.8.13-gentoo/

make menuconfig
```

Et je configure mon noyau puis le fichier /etc/portage/package.use comme il est expliqué.

Après je  lance l'installation avec :

```
emerge xorg-server
```

Et il se produit une erreur à cette étape de l'installation:

```
>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.28.0/work/pixman-0.28.0 ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.28.0/work/pixman-0.28.0_build"

make -j5 

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.28.0/work/pixman-0.28.0_build'

Making all in pixman

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.28.0/work/pixman-0.28.0_build/pixman'

  CC     pixman.lo

  CC     pixman-access.lo

  CC     pixman-access-accessors.lo

  CC     pixman-bits-image.lo

  CC     pixman-combine32.lo

  CC     pixman-combine-float.lo

  CC     pixman-conical-gradient.lo

  CC     pixman-x86.lo

{standard input}: Assembler messages:

{standard input}:137: Error: no such instruction: `vfnmadd312sd .LC1(%rip),%xmm0,%xmm1'

make[2]: *** [pixman-conical-gradient.lo] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

  CC     pixman-mips.lo

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.28.0/work/pixman-0.28.0_build/pixman'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.28.0/work/pixman-0.28.0_build'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: x11-libs/pixman-0.28.0 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-libs/pixman-0.28.0'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-libs/pixman-0.28.0'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.28.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.28.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.28.0/work/pixman-0.28.0_build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.28.0/work/pixman-0.28.0'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-libs/pixman-0.28.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.28.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-libs/pixman-0.28.0:

 * ERROR: x11-libs/pixman-0.28.0 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-libs/pixman-0.28.0'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-libs/pixman-0.28.0'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.28.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.28.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.28.0/work/pixman-0.28.0_build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.28.0/work/pixman-0.28.0'

```

J'aimerais comprendre pourquoi ça ne marche pas et j'ai cherché sans succès. Je vous fournis donc les info :

```
tux linux-3.8.13-gentoo # emerge --info '=x11-libs/pixman-0.28.0'

Portage 2.1.12.2 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.8.13-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.8.13-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-4670K_CPU_@_3.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     7835924 total,   7457324 free

KiB Swap:     945148 total,    945148 free

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 10 Jul 2013 13:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r3, 3.2.3-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-4" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Merci d'avance.

----------

## k-root

un petit update

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -NDu world

 

puis

 *Quote:*   

> emerge xorg-server

 

?

 *Quote:*   

>        --newuse (-N)
> 
>               Tells emerge to include installed packages where USE flags have changed since compilation. 

 

----------

## emixam150

j'ai testé la mise à jour mais il y a une erreur qui se produit pendant. Donc je vais réinstaller gentoo et retester l'installation de xorg-server.

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

As-tu bien un lien /usr/src/linux pointant vers la version active du nouyau (eselect kernel list) ?

----------

